# Shay with a Bark Box



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok I am not one to say no way. So I took a second look at a Bark Box for my 3 cylinder shay. After making the Ruby sound good I figure what the hay. At less it would stop the spitting out the stack. I was very surprise to hear my shay with some sound. The beat is close together but it has sound. Prob lee close to what a real shay would sound like. I will try to get some video of it and post it on youtube. I don't think I will be making to many for the Shays. There are very hard to make.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I am selling my shay with the Bark Box


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

*This is a clip of my C-16 and the shay I am selling* It did not have the Bark Box in it at this time


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ads and items for sale must be listed in the Classifieds, not in the forums.

From Forum Rules and Guidelines[/b][/b]...

*1.3 - Any post advertising items for sale is forbidden in the forums. The one exception is 1st class members may post links to their ads in the classified section of this site, but must keep it simple. (IE, "See my ad in the classifieds.")

*


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By trainmax on 07 Aug 2009 11:15 AM 
*This is a clip of my C-16 and the Shay* It did not have the Bark Box in it at this time


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry about that Dwight I didi try to edit the post but, Looks like I cant.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Heres the video clip Shay with a Bark Box. Ok its nothing to jump up and down about. But I never thought I would get much sound from a 3 cylinder Shay anyway. The cylinder displacement is so small and it's timed so close together . Next time I will put more cars behind it and see if it gets louder....

Please remember that every Bark Box sounds deferent in each locomotive type.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty much what a Shay should sound like! More cars definitely makes a difference too. Since I installed the Bark Box in my K-27, I find there's really nothing more satisfying than pulling a heavy train up a grade. With the Bark Box you can really hear her working, and the audible difference between "I think I can" and "I thought I could" when she reaches the top. Not to sound like a sales pitch or anything (just a satisfied customer), it really adds a whole new dimension to my enjoyment of my engine.


----------



## lvst4evr (Feb 28, 2008)

Richard; how much is a "bark box" for an Accucraft IDA, which has the "baloon" stack? It also has 1/2" cylinders (the originals are 3/8"). As you are probably aware of, the Ida is the same as a Ruby. If you're not allowed to put a price out on this site then I need your phone # or an e-mail add. Thanks, Jim Spanier


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Had to do some calculating but I can do the 1/2 cylinders. The Ida would be $125.00 plus shipping. I think It's going to sound awesome. Did you have to boar the exhaust pipe out?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't wish to be a jerk guys, but as I said before, the forums aren't a marketplace.







Please take the negotiations to emails or PMs. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sykes (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight.

you are a jerk LOL
dave


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming from you Dave, I take that as a compliment.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I mentioned to anoy the neighbors and not the Forum members!!!! 

Its only a simple chuff!!! 

Manfred Diel


----------

